# What is your favorite fat body part?



## Stormy (Jul 27, 2006)

Apple/hourglass/pear isnt specific or descriptive enough. I find fat bellies the most erotic. Maybe its related to that part showing the effects of eating, especially large amounts, first. I love the idea of someone eating a large meal and unfastening or removing their pants to give their expanding belly room, and of a big, soft belly spreading across thighs. Fat bellies symbolize gluttony to me more than other fat parts. Maybe its related to my own belly being the fattest part of me. Seeing a belly being squeezed by a waistband, bulging out over the top of it, can turn me on even if its on a male, and Im not really into fat men (I dont have anything against them either, but just dont normally fantasize much about mens appearance like I do women/myself, and dont have much of a preference for any physical type of male.).

I left brain off the list, even though it is by far my favorite body part, male or female, because Im talking about excess adipose tissue and directly visual parts.

So whats your favorite?


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

in terms of our own, or...? everyone already knows I a m completely obsessed with my own ass.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 27, 2006)

Me too Jes, my own ass for sure.
And I love having it rubbed. Am I sharing too much?


----------



## Stormy (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> in terms of our own, or...? everyone already knows I a m completely obsessed with my own ass.


Your own or someone else's, whatever is your favorite.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sorta glad this poll doesn't give away who voted for what. Just sayin.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Your own or someone else's, whatever is your favorite.


I had to pick my own, as I'm not an FA but I am a JesA.  
On women....when I'm looking at women, it's generally, say, a size 12 or 14 woman maybe, and I like a nice hip. Old-timey burlesque type women have been known to do it for me.

OH! And I'd stick forks in my eyesballs for 5 minutes with you-know-who's boobies!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jul 27, 2006)

I love bellies :wubu: :smitten: !!

Jes if you stuck forks in your eyes wouldnt that mean you wouldnt be able to see the boobies  ??

Matthew.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 27, 2006)

Ooh, this is a tough one!

Like most guys on this forum, I'm a fan of big, beautiful bellies. On the other hand, I've always been drawn to thick thighs and meaty calves/cankles. 

Oh, and can we do something about the word cankles, please? Sexy body parts should be complemented by sexy names to match.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

SO difficult to choose. Luckily the parts usually aren't offered separately.

Always (and first, from youth) loved butts, just thought a big butt in jeans, let's say is the most beautiful thing in the world. But bellies are just as good, maybe better when you consider that's where the food goes first.

But I'm kinda totally equal opportunity with all these parts despite belly and butt being primary indicators for most of us hardcore FAs. Hands, ankles, faces (double chins YES!), oh yeah ARMS and of course the whole leg...calves can be amazing and who among us can argue with a nice fat thigh?  (They come in pairs, usually.)

Always the sexiest part will be the brain, then face tho.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2006)

i voted for boobs, because, y'know. boobs are rad.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

You know what i like even more than boobs? cleavage? to me, it's better. it's just so...perfect! The invitation, the promise--and it doesn't matter if the promise is kept, b/c the invitation is the crux of the promise.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what i like even more than boobs? cleavage? to me, it's better. it's just so...perfect! The invitation, the promise--and it doesn't matter if the promise is kept, b/c the invitation is the crux of the promise.



Yep. I'd hate to know how many times a day I actually glance down to sneak peeks at my cleavage.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yep. I'd hate to know how many times a day I actually glance down to sneak peeks at my cleavage.


I play with my boobs all day in my cubicle. Sometimes people walk up and almost catch me. Or maybe they do. I always have some dumb excuse.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I play with my boobs all day in my cubicle. Sometimes people walk up and almost catch me. Or maybe they do. I always have some dumb excuse.



Working from home means you never have to make dumb excuses for playing with your boobs. 

Sometimes tricky when I'm at the office, though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i voted for boobs, because, y'know. boobs are rad.



Preach it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i voted for boobs, because, y'know. boobs are rad.



yea, boobs are my jello-y weakness.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

*I love round bellies. Be it a BBW or a pregnant woman. For the life of me, I cannot figure out why this is. But damn, it's a big turn on.*


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> yea, boobs are my jello-y weakness.



Because they're jello-y or because you're weak for jello? Or both?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2006)

re: cleavage

see my profile for the one dress that has gotten me fired from one job so far, but hired at like, three others. 
it's a way of life. i feel like i'm wearing a burlap sack if i can't look down and see enough of the ladies.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Because they're jello-y or because you're weak for jello? Or both?



I'll ponder this and get back to you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> re: cleavage
> 
> see my profile for the one dress that has gotten me fired from one job so far, but hired at like, three others.
> it's a way of life. i feel like i'm wearing a burlap sack if i can't look down and see enough of the ladies.



good god, you craven hussy!!! to complement the stellar cleavage with a head full of bouncy hair. this is truly the combination that creates madness and blindness.

Ok, that was a bad compliment...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2006)

also:


Jes said:


> You know what i like even more than boobs? cleavage? to me, it's better. it's just so...perfect! The invitation, the promise--and it doesn't matter if the promise is kept, b/c the invitation is the crux of the promise.



i'm going to embroider this on a throw pillow. it's that perfect.

also afg: girl it's all camera tricks and aqua net. trust. <3


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yep. I'd hate to know how many times a day I actually glance down to sneak peeks at my cleavage.


Whew, glad I'm not the only one. Or like now at the computer when I look down at my belly and boobs filling my lap and think: mine, all mine.


Jes said:


> I play with my boobs all day in my cubicle. Sometimes people walk up and almost catch me. Or maybe they do. I always have some dumb excuse.


One thing I do kinda absent-mindedly when I'm walking around is reach back and gently slap my big fat ass like bongos. Not like a one-woman band or anything, but just tap-tap-tapitty-tap. People catch me doing that all the time (blush) but I don't need to think up any excuses -- it's good to be the office manager. Yep, the 3 B's -- huge boobs, belly and butt!  

Actually I love all my fat pretty equally. At home sometimes when I get out of the shower I do little hops in front of the mirror just to shake things up. When I'm out shopping I like to watch other fat women to see how how they carry their fat. Maybe it's just "checking out the competition" or "fat envy". And I love my big hands and feet, which are more because I'm tall. Growing up I hated being the big tall fat girl, but as an adult I think it's fine and dandy. 

I like to watch fat men too, but I like thin men better because I happened to marry a skinny guy, so I'm biased.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmmmm....Thats a really loaded question. I have found at the end of the day I find sometime I can be all of the map on this question. I like butt's but if I don't like say the face then it I can be turned off. but their are times where I will see a girl who is attractive because she has a big belly. It really boils down to what the person looks like as a whole...not a part.

Bill


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 28, 2006)

Thighs. It's one part I really don't like to see bony, on anyone. I come from a line of fat-legged bastards. It just makes a pair of jeans look hot to fill them out and have a leg flair out a little at the hip. JMHO.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thighs. It's one part I really don't like to see bony, on anyone. I come from a line of fat-legged bastards. It just makes a pair of jeans look hot to fill them out and have a leg flair out a little at the hip. JMHO.



:doh: You know when you put it that way....thighs need to be included on my ever expanding list of favorite fat body parts.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 28, 2006)

What about the rolls in between! :shocked: 
Ain't there no love for the side rolls that spill out from the side of the belly?

I like it when someone kisses in between the rolls.:smitten: 
Then again, That's just me.:bow:


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thighs. It's one part I really don't like to see bony, on anyone. I come from a line of fat-legged bastards. It just makes a pair of jeans look hot to fill them out and have a leg flair out a little at the hip. JMHO.



I like almost any body part fat, but there is something about round, tapered, thighs (I sometimes think of them as cone shaped, but that is not quite right either) that is just incredibly sexy, moreso even than a round soft belly, double chin, big soft arms, chubby calves, or any of those other delightful fat bits.

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> You know what i like even more than boobs? cleavage? to me, it's better. it's just so...perfect! The invitation, the promise--and it doesn't matter if the promise is kept, b/c the invitation is the crux of the promise.



To this FA, any fleshy cleavage is pretty hot--that is, any point where two volumes of soft flesh come together.

But about the breast cleavage thing. Yes ladies, we guys love it too. And yes it is so inviting. So for our sake, __please___ not at the office! 

Yesterday I sit down in a weekly meeting, and soon realize that two young women across the table are both wearing an unbuttoned white shirt over a low cut tank top, each showing noticeable cleavage. Every time I looked up from my notes, every time I looked towards them when they were talking, I had to conciously fight my eyes away from their cleavage. It made a long meeting seem much longer--it was a relief when it was finally done and I was no longer in danger of making a total fool of myself.

Just for the record, the two women in question are both very good at their jobs, but are easier to deal with when they tone the sex appeal down a couple of notches.

-Ed


----------



## missaf (Jul 28, 2006)

So much to choose from! On men and women, I'd have to say my favorite spot that I get to see intimately is where the pannus meets the thigh. There's a cute little spot there that is soft and looks so uhm, tempting :wubu: 

Every day lookin' I love cleavage and bellies


----------



## fishhat (Jul 28, 2006)

i think for me it would be the ass. i love it when a girl has a pear shaped body and a ginormous ass. nothing drives me wild like that, and of course thick legs that can handle such an ass.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2006)

gotta love a fat penis..ohhhhh yeah...


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

edx said:


> But about the breast cleavage thing. Yes ladies, we guys love it too. And yes it is so inviting. So for our sake, __please___ not at the office!
> 
> .
> 
> -Ed


Hmmm. [thinking, thinking, thinking]. REQUEST DENIED.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hmmm. [thinking, thinking, thinking]. REQUEST DENIED.



Yep. Can't do it. It's just too fun.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 28, 2006)

teh phat pen15 rox0rzzzz


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 28, 2006)

mossystate said:


> gotta love a fat penis..ohhhhh yeah...


_I have to totally agree with you.. _


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 28, 2006)

_On myself, I love my breasts, ass, thighs and legs. On another SSBBW it's everything. I love the way everything looks so soft..it's a turn on._


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jul 30, 2006)

Absolutely the tummy. I love a belly with rolls that hang down and touch the plump thigh. Multiple rolls are best. I like a girl at least 180 lbs and 36" waist as a start, that can go up to 300 lbs pounds or so, 200-250 is fine with a 40 something waist. Nothing better than a nice big lovehandle to grab.


----------



## Deryk_Shane (Jul 30, 2006)

It's all about the ass.

Deryk Shane


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 30, 2006)

edx said:


> But about the breast cleavage thing. Yes ladies, we guys love it too. And yes it is so inviting. So for our sake, __please___ not at the office!



Don't ruin it for the rest of us!  

I work better with boobs in my face. *coughhinthintcough*

I voted for butts because a synonym for that is "hiney," which is a lot of fun to say. Say it.




Hiney.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, everything, but I'm also a big fan of nice pudgy hands.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 30, 2006)

things i love about how this poll turned out:
1. bellies won. 
2. breasts are right above bellies.
3. bellies stick out much farther than breasts.

^______________^


----------



## VVET (Jul 31, 2006)

I know I'm going against the latest postings, butt I prefer women's rear cleavage


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 31, 2006)

Boobies I luv em' can't get enough of em'. I am growing my own


----------



## BBHCgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

I would say my ass is my fave part. It's big and fun, and I know it gets looks when I'm wearing the right pair of pants. And when you walk the right way, that nice swinging my hips from side to side walk.... it makes the ass look even better


----------



## Mr. 23 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a devilishly hard question! 

Just how is a reasonable person supposed to pick? What criteria? On whom?

Arrrrrgh.


----------



## GPL (Aug 1, 2006)

BBHCgirl said:


> I would say my ass is my fave part. It's big and fun, and I know it gets looks when I'm wearing the right pair of pants. And when you walk the right way, that nice swinging my hips from side to side walk.... it makes the ass look even better




You look gorgeous, hun! Supersexy!
I'm sure I would turn my head when you walk on by.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

Gotta go with hips, but damn that's a tough call.

So hips followed closely by butt, thighs and tummy. Oh and back! I know that gets put under other on the poll, but I know some of you know what I'm talking about on backs. Mmmm.

Guess I shoulda just said everything, but I'm actually neutral to fat on arms, faces, and calves. Nothing bad about it mind you. Just neutral to me.


----------



## Heidi (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not big into fat on guys, but I do love a layer of fat over a six-pack. One of my male friends has fantastic stomach musles that you can feel if you run your fingers over them, but you can't actually see them because they're hidden under a layer of fat - that is male perfection for me!

With girls I think my favourite bit is a delightful soft tummy, but ideally it should be part of a package including plump thighs, soft love handles, slightly squishy upper arms and the beginnings of a cute double chin. Oh, and did I mention a tummy? Perfect is when you see a girl who's probably a size or two too big for their jeans so that their tummy and love-handles are squeezing out, and a too-tight top that rides up to show it all. Mmmmm!

On me, I struggle to like my fat - I find it hard to see my own fat as anything less than disgusting, and anywhere that shows cellulite I really don't like. However, when I'm in an accepting mood, I like the soft bit at the top of my tummy, the jiggly bit on the inside of my thighs and if I'm being really accepting, my relatively new second chin.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just like my own boobs.


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 27, 2006)

to be honest, i think the best part is big soft arms on a girl.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 27, 2006)

I adore my boobs. I am happy with my butt but wish it were rounder. My sister's body rocks. I love her thighs and butt. If I could combine my upper with her lower, I'd be the perfect genetic freak. I'd keep my tummy.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 27, 2006)

bellies have taken a strong lead


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 27, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> to be honest, i think the best part is big soft arms on a girl.


while i agree a nicce belly is very attractive too


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

wow @ bellies wining


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 27, 2006)

I said butts but then there is bellies and upper arms and big thick thighs this poll is too damn difficult!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a thing for big, soft, pudgy hands on a guy. I don't know why, I just do. Probably the sexiest man I've ever met had the most adorable little pudgy hands that I was always stroking and grabbing when we were together.

I don't love fat legs on men, I always feel like women 'traditionally' store fat in the hips/thighs/calves so to me it doesn't look as masculine as a guy with thick forearms and a big gut and a wide chest. 

I like my own boobs too.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

you know, 
metal head,
alot of the heavy metal/ goth chicks i've seen are heavy... though there might be a differece between the heavy metal/goth genre, they all generally hung out together in the same clique in the high school i went to. But yeah, thats weird that you're having issues finding them when i see them everywhere. i ono maybe its just florida...
you should check out msxxl.com
shes an awesome goth ssbbw

and ps
butts, 
easy


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 27, 2006)

> you know,
> metal head,
> alot of the heavy metal/ goth chicks i've seen are heavy... though there might be a differece between the heavy metal/goth genre, they all generally hung out together in the same clique in the high school i went to. But yeah, thats weird that you're having issues finding them when i see them everywhere. i ono maybe its just florida...
> you should check out msxxl.com
> ...



Cheers for the link man she is a very fine gal... yeh it seems to be a trend that alot of unhappy big gals drift into particularly the goth clique, problem is cliques are real unbreakable and they're very unhappy people (I know it seems almost cliched unhappy goth) from past experience and there is nothing sexier than an (SS)BBW with some confidence. Also you guys in the US have it alot sweeter than us British FA's just alot of kinda big girls in the UK not a great number of really big confident girls... yeah there is nothing better than a beautiful big butt!


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

CandyGodiva
^thats the ultimate big booty goth chick right there^
amysynn was another one but sher disappeared, she was an absolute godess.
I see where you're coming from and the confidence thing... Idk man, Not many girls down here have confidence either. its annoying to me when im with a girl and she complains about her looks. I can't really take that. I know alot of them have had a bad past or what not, but thing is 90% of the time when a guy approaches a chick its for her looks so I can't make sense of them complaining to me about how fat they are, when they know I love them that way but w/e... Black chicks dont seem to have that issue, They are proud and stuff but I cant speak for all of them thats just a few Ive been with. I also know girls need reassurance or whatever but when I'm with a girl and let her know shes beautiful all the time... its a testament to our relationship. I'm sorry about the UK thing but maybe you should talk to curvy em, shes a big beauty confident girl from the uk I think. She's my type of woman psychologically but I haven't seen that body yet lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i voted for boobs, because, y'know. boobs are rad.



My thinking exactly- there is power in le bewbies


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> CandyGodiva
> ^thats the ultimate big booty goth chick right there^
> amysynn was another one but sher disappeared, she was an absolute godess.
> I see where you're coming from and the confidence thing... Idk man, Not many girls down here have confidence either. its annoying to me when im with a girl and she complains about her looks. I can't really take that. I know alot of them have had a bad past or what not, but thing is 90% of the time when a guy approaches a chick its for her looks so I can't make sense of them complaining to me about how fat they are, when they know I love them that way but w/e... Black chicks dont seem to have that issue, They are proud and stuff but I cant speak for all of them thats just a few Ive been with. I also know girls need reassurance or whatever but when I'm with a girl and let her know shes beautiful all the time... its a testament to our relationship. I'm sorry about the UK thing but maybe you should talk to curvy em, shes a big beauty confident girl from the uk I think. She's my type of woman psychologically but I haven't seen that body yet lol



The problem with the confidence thing is its built in by society, its a case of what they think society makes of them when we date a girl we are just one part of their life surrounded by what they see as an unforgiving society its difficult but I know that frustration we just have to live it you should check out the FA Hero thread Leonard started on the main board.
Oh man fave body part butts and black chicks have generally the finest butts. Theres a BBW black goth chick in bath which is in itself a rarity but shes had a boyfreind for years!
Did you ever see Black Heart of Prussia? she was from England and to die for but she dissapeared some time ago and has almost become folklore.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 28, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> The problem with the confidence thing is its built in by society, its a case of what they think society makes of them when we date a girl we are just one part of their life surrounded by what they see as an unforgiving society its difficult but I know that frustration we just have to live it you should check out the FA Hero thread Leonard started on the main board.
> Oh man fave body part butts and black chicks have generally the finest butts. Theres a BBW black goth chick in bath which is in itself a rarity but shes had a boyfreind for years!
> Did you ever see Black Heart of Prussia? she was from England and to die for but she dissapeared some time ago and has almost become folklore.



black heart of prussia?
im confused was she on this site?
was that a movie?
and yah black chicks definetly have the finest butts, on average


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

> on average



Good cover that could have led to outcry... Black Heart was a kinda webmodel on line feedee from a few years back when Feeder.co.uk existed she was gorgeous but I guess she dropped out of the community... before I was lurking the boards so a while ago
this was a recent thread about it

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14214


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 28, 2006)

no pics :-(


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 29, 2006)

I think there are some on yahoo groups hidden away but the last archive went with feeder.co.uk. She was awesome but before my time.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 29, 2006)

breasts and belly, butts too. hell i jsut love a well softened woman XD


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 30, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> I think there are some on yahoo groups hidden away.


the search begins


----------



## belchlover (Nov 30, 2006)

Hour glass - with wide hips and a big bottom. having a pot belly doesn't hurt either. If a woman has this - she doesn't need large breasts.

That's just the body part - great eyes - and a sexy attitude can make up for a lot!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 30, 2006)

Isnt it sad that the face is as popular as calves... or is it that the thread reads body cos I had already made my decision without looking at the options. I would say face. With a cute belly and butt and by cute I mean big.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm surprised that love handles aren't on this list...

*Shrug*

Some people seem to really like them...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 30, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm surprised that love handles aren't on this list...
> 
> *Shrug*
> 
> Some people seem to really like them...


they should be!! a good cuddle grip is a must!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 30, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> they should be!! a good cuddle grip is a must!



Of Course! They're there for a reason!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 30, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Of Course! They're there for a reason!


when you cant reach all around you need something to hold onto ^_^


----------



## supersoup (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm glad to see that right behind the expected favorite of bellies, it's butt, cause that's good news for me and mine...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 30, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i'm glad to see that right behind the expected favorite of bellies, it's butt, cause that's good news for me and mine...


bellies butts, ^_^ two best arms too


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm glad bellies are winning..cause I have no ass..all my junk is under the hood


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 1, 2006)

on me, my belly. 

on a girl, everything


----------



## Shala (Dec 1, 2006)

I love my boobies that's for sure. They win hands down for me. The fat part I dislike the most on myself would be on my back. It irks me for some reason. I read somewhere bout a guy who loved the fat around a woman's knees. You know those little pockets of fat that pooch out when they are bent.

I wonder what other parts people who voted "other" meant???


----------



## NFA (Dec 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm glad bellies are winning..cause I have no ass..all my junk is under the hood



Well, the old VB Bug's had their trunks in the front, so maybe your junk is in trunk, but you're a VW Beetle.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2006)

NFA said:


> Well, the old VB Bug's had their trunks in the front, so maybe your junk is in trunk, but you're a VW Beetle.


lol..I'm a vw beetle..who knew


----------



## UberAris (Dec 1, 2006)

All around is awesome! But having a little all over is always a plus


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 1, 2006)

Fat breasts, fat arms, fat thighs, fat bellies, and fat faces. Also the fat on a woman's back right between her shoulder blades and under her bra straps is sexy and erotic.


----------



## Shala (Dec 1, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Fat breasts, fat arms, fat thighs, fat bellies, and fat faces. Also the fat on a woman's back right between her shoulder blades and under her bra straps is sexy and erotic.


Wow....I have that very type of back fat. I just posted a bit earlier about how it irked me. I'm glad to know some of you guys find it erotic.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 2, 2006)

When y'all say breasts, what kind do you have in mind? I confess, mine are kinda saggy and I wonder if they are sexy to other people. I like them, but I don't have the same perspective of them taht someone else would have. What is prompting this rabbling question is, I was trying to take a pic of my stomach and wound up getting a stunning shots of the "girls." I realized they spread and sag (IMO). I knwo without pictures you don't know what I'm truly talking about, but maybe you have some idea? So, thoughts?


----------



## William (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi KB

Breast sag is natural and if they come down to your belly then they are large and lovely 

William





KuroBara said:


> When y'all say breasts, what kind do you have in mind? I confess, mine are kinda saggy and I wonder if they are sexy to other people. I like them, but I don't have the same perspective of them taht someone else would have. What is prompting this rabbling question is, I was trying to take a pic of my stomach and wound up getting a stunning shots of the "girls." I realized they spread and sag (IMO). I knwo without pictures you don't know what I'm truly talking about, but maybe you have some idea? So, thoughts?


----------



## mikael (Dec 3, 2006)

wow ... theres a whole lotta belly-loving goin on


----------



## chubscout (Dec 3, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Isnt it sad that the face is as popular as calves... or is it that the thread reads body cos I had already made my decision without looking at the options. I would say face. With a cute belly and butt and by cute I mean big.



From that list, face is the most important. But it probably shouldn't have been included. Then again the question could be whether you like a chubby face or a thin face on a big girl.

I am shocked that the belly is winning this poll by such a large margin. WHere are all the pear lovers?   
Even if you add up the votes for thighs, butt, and hips, the belly would still win handily.

Personally, I love all fat body parts, so a well proportioned girl like LargeNLovely, who is just big everywhere, is ideal.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

chubscout said:


> Personally, I love all fat body parts, so a well proportioned girl like LargeNLovely, who is just big everywhere, is ideal.


*sigh* I'm always left out...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

mikael said:


> wow ... theres a whole lotta belly-loving goin on


love the belly..LOVE IT I said..lol

Kiss it, caress it, devour it..other things to it 

Bellies are very versatile..


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> love the belly..LOVE IT I said..lol
> 
> Kiss it, caress it, devour it..other things to it
> 
> Bellies are very versatile..



Oh, true.... Oh-_SO_-true!

And in the,'other things', catagory, it's amazing once they experience it how much fun it is for both participants. Most girls think it's gonna feel like getting mispalced CPR or a protracted examination of the fundus until... _BOOM!_ (done right) It yields a mutual, simultaneous orgasm. The look on her face, that first time, of both shock and amazement yet at the same time joy and a warm, rapidly radiating bliss is really something unique to behold. The blush on the cheeks, breasts and forehead, the dilation of the eyes then the small almost silly smile... :kiss2:


----------



## Shala (Dec 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Oh, true.... Oh-_SO_-true!
> 
> And in the,'other things', catagory, it's amazing once they experience it how much fun it is for both participants. Most girls think it's gonna feel like getting mispalced CPR or a protracted examination of the fundus until... _BOOM!_ (done right) It yields a mutual, simultaneous orgasm. The look on her face, that first time, of both shock and amazement yet at the same time joy and a warm, rapidly radiating bliss is really something unique to behold. The blush on the cheeks, breasts and forehead, the dilation of the eyes then the small almost silly smile... :kiss2:


Wait......did I read this correctly? An orgasm from stimulation of the tummy alone? Wow.....what the hell have I been missing????


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 8, 2006)

fat everything with a prefernce to bellies!


----------



## cactopus (Dec 9, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> to be honest, i think the best part is big soft arms on a girl.



I definitely agree on that one. Nice mag set btw.

and....squishy back rolls + handles


----------



## cactopus (Dec 9, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm surprised that love handles aren't on this list...
> 
> *Shrug*
> 
> Some people seem to really like them...



FAVE PARTS!

There happy

They're my personal favorite and the first spot I look for to tell if a gal is plushy or not.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 9, 2006)

Shala said:


> Wait......did I read this correctly? An orgasm from stimulation of the tummy alone? Wow.....what the hell have I been missing????



The good stuff, Baby... The _GOOD_ stuff...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2006)

Any kind of orgasm is good in my book...


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Dec 9, 2006)

do love handles count?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 9, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> The good stuff, Baby... The _GOOD_ stuff...


i did that for a girl the other night a soft kneeding motion near the end of her belly hang, she loved it ^_^


----------



## Aireman (Dec 9, 2006)

I love Bellies but the boobs still gotta stick out farther!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 9, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> i did that for a girl the other night a soft kneeding motion near the end of her belly hang, she loved it ^_^


Wow. And I though belly hang was only good for storage and hand warming.


----------



## sweetnycguy (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's a total package inside and out. Intelligence, kindness, are very good things.

A soft belly is also wonderful too.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally for me it is important, that lady was necessarily fat, but! But it is very important, that at it the figure was proportional - wide a hip, the narrow waist (necessarily on it there should be folds) and a hip is wider than shoulders! The woman always should remain the woman then it accepts excess weight. If at lady shoulders are wider than a hip then it is similar to the man, and it (even at a subconscious level) pushes away. Agree?


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 10, 2006)

In truth, I really don't have an answer to the question which is the topic of this discussion. I'm attracted to girls of all sizes equally, and I have concluded I'm attracted to intangibles much more so than physical features. My current girlfriend, in fact, is not the portrait of sveltitude, but would certainly be deemed thin by standards here. But I love her because she's one of the most intriguing, friendly, intelligent, and excitable people I know, who is just sweet enough, just rebellious enough, and whom I could carry on a conversation with for the remainder of existence, such that she matches me.

Also, I enjoy breasts.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 13, 2006)

The question of what part, hmmm

Hard to choose since I love a woman to be fat all over... soft saggy boobs- yes Kurobara saggy fat boobs are awesome- soft belly, big hips and butt, fat thighs, soft arms, fat back rolls, soft lips

I find I go through phases though where one month I'm obsessing over women with huge asses, another time it's enormous breasts, another time it's flabby thighs or soft hanging bellies but overall I love a woman to be fat all over


----------



## godefroi45 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love pear shapped girls, with huge butts !:wubu:


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pear shaped, big wide ass, thighs, and hips, with cellulite. That is really what I want sitting on my lap.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 28, 2008)

Let's revive this thread!

I have a huge weakness for bellies, too, although I like them in differing shapes. I like them structured, where's there's a sort of waist/ab shape underneath, but I also like them globular, where they have a completely round shape. And I like them pendulous and soft, too, with the deep navel effect.

Body variety is one of the great gifts of fat women.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 29, 2008)

sweetnycguy said:


> I think it's a total package inside and out. Intelligence, kindness, are very good things.


I agree with sweetnycguy. It is the total package inside and out that is very HOT!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2008)

Physically, I love the whole package. It gets me so hot, I'm screaming "FIRE DOWN BELOW!". However, personality is another attracttive device. If the person doesn't have the soul to match, the body is worth nothing.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

There is an exception to every rule, and yes a few of them are members of the forums, but I do love my women bottom heavy. Big butts, wide hips and big ol' legs. Yummy.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2008)

"Everything, but nothing."


----------



## VVET (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto Angel-1


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Well, everything, but I'm also a big fan of nice pudgy hands.



Here it is, I thought I was the only one who loves pudgy hands. Show your hand ladies.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> love the belly..LOVE IT I said..lol
> 
> Kiss it, caress it, devour it..other things to it
> 
> Bellies are very versatile..



I request permission to love your belly.


----------

